
A plea for moderation and understanding on diversity - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/a-plea-for-moderation-and-understanding-on-diversity-be51aff8a528
======
curtisblaine
> we want to receive as many submissions from qualified speakers as possible.

I bet you are. Having a larger pool of submissions is good for you in any
case. You can always reject them when you reach your quotas. In any case,
having backup submissions is always a good thing.

Sending a submission, on the other hand, costs time. If a white & male
developer knows his chances to be invited are very slight because of his skin
color and gender, will he take the time to prepare and send a submission?
Maybe not.

So, the _real_ question is: Is the AssertJs process of selection __completely
__transparent to race and color? As in "submission names are anonymized"
transparent? Is there a way for you to demonstrate that?

If the answer to one of these question is "no", you can understand why white
males could be uninterested on submitting papers to Assertjs.

TL;DR I don't have any doubt that Assertjs want as much submissions as
possible. But is it worth for white males to send a submission?

